# flooding opened up my eyes



## carolinaguy (Oct 7, 2015)

Greetings. I live right outside of Charlote, North Carolina and I have to say that I am not a prepper. I was not impacted by the South Carolina flood. I can't see myself going all out like some of you do, but I suddenly realized that if there was an emergency, I have about 10 lbs of rice, ten cans of food, some pasta, a half gallon of water, three flashlights, and about 10 batteries. Obviously, if there was an emergency, there would have been problems on my end. If stores were closed for several days, it would not have been good for me. I am divorced but have a nine year old son who lives with me about 1/3 of the time. No pets. Can you please help me with some basic questions.

1. I do not live in or near a flood zone, but I do not have flood insurance. Do you think flood insurance is a good idea?

2. On your homeowners insurance, how much is your deductible?

3. My house is on a slab, and the land around my house is flat, except for the area in front of my house which is sloped down a few feet in height to the road. Since my house is several feet higher than the road, and the house itself is probably 2 feet up on a slab (have to climb steps to get to my porch and from garage into house) does this make my house less prone to flooding?

4. Any suggestions on what kind of food to stockpile? If you keep food around, do you use the food (eat it) and then buy more food, or do you have stash of food which never gets touched.

5. It might be heresy to say this here, but I am not concerned about civil unrests, TEOTWAWKI, or other things like that. My main concern is what could realistically happen based on historical weather in my area...perhaps flooding from a hurricaine (even though I am not on the coast), an ice storm, or something taking out the grid for a few days. So, right now, I would like to be covered for those kind of events. Currently, I have to admit that I am woefully underprepared. I have no desire for a bug out location or things like that, but if things get bad, I can travel to relatives who live out of state.

6. Any suggestions on prepping books to read?

7. Do you as a form think it is OK or sufficient to prep for the things I talked about in #6? I am not looking to spend alot of money or buy things I am not going to need. I don't see this as a hobby or anything else, but at least at this point, I want to treat it like an insurnace premium. If I spend money on homeowner insurance, I should also spend a few more dollars to be prepared if something bad happens.

8. From you experiences, how quickly do stores like Costco run out of staple materials in the event of a pending emergency?

9. Do most of you prep for TEOTWAWKI (and think this will happen in the next 50 years or so), or is your main goal to get by OK in the event of a weather-related event or some kind of multi-day power outage?

thanks!


----------



## Axeman (Sep 30, 2015)

1-3 .
4-at the bare minimum you should have a timeframe in mind..."I want my son and I to have a weeks worth of food saved"....or something like that,and start buying those things you and your son will eat in larger quantities,put some aside,and rotate them out every few months,it goes without saying this is for non-perishables (canned goods,dried goods)
in a long term event,lets say 2 weeks no power due to an ice storm,what you have stored comes into its own.
get lots of bottled water,and get a high quality water filter,that way drinking water doesn't become a problem.
5-see 4
6-there is a LOT of info on the net.......it brought you here didn't it?
7-survival is priceless and ultimately ones personal responsibility....I see no point to upping ones insurance costs,but not having a firearm,a generator,a months worth of food and drink put back,an extra 10 gallons of gas in cans,as when you need it,state farm aint there til after the fact.
8-hours
9-again survival is survival,who gives a hoot what brings about the problem,sure its important,but only after survival is achieved,then one can say "I survived the great ice storm of '16" or whatever assured in the knowledge 'tis better to be prepared :armata_PDT_25:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

First..... may I ask a couple questions before we proceed?

Are you a student in one of this great country's fine liberal institutions?
Do you have any classmates that go by Anglepink140 or BuggyBugOutBag?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Welcome, I think...

Your statement, " I can't see myself going all out like some of you do" literally cracks me up!

You can be a victim or NOT. Your choice. Do your own research and quit being a victim.

Evidently the social stigma attached to being prepared is so upside down and inside out that it doesn't make sense anymore. Good is Evil and Evil is Good (Isiah)...and we are living it today. FUBAR 

Good luck sheeple!


----------



## carolinaguy (Oct 7, 2015)

To clarify what I meant, I was saying that I do not have the means to get a years worth of food, be self-sufficient off the grid, construct a fall out shelter, etc... Isnt there a balance between that and being covered for a two-week situation?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

carolinaguy said:


> Greetings. I live right outside of Charlote, North Carolina and I have to say that I am not a prepper. I was not impacted by the South Carolina flood. I can't see myself going all out like some of you do, but I suddenly realized that if there was an emergency, I have about 10 lbs of rice, ten cans of food, some pasta, a half gallon of water, three flashlights, and about 10 batteries. Obviously, if there was an emergency, there would have been problems on my end. If stores were closed for several days, it would not have been good for me. I am divorced but have a nine year old son who lives with me about 1/3 of the time. No pets. Can you please help me with some basic questions.
> 
> 1. I do not live in or near a flood zone, but I do not have flood insurance. Do you think flood insurance is a good idea?
> 
> ...


1. There is no way we can know your risk of flooding. Sorry.

2. Frankly, none of your business. This would be your own decision to make on what is acceptable for YOU.

3. See #1.

4. Store what you eat, and eat what you store. This keeps a revolving system of what you know you'll be able to live on for the time period you expect you may need it. You should have normal day-to-day items, as well as long term items. Most of us rotate through our normal cans of fruit, veg, soups, corned beef, etc... and replace it as we go. We also keep long term foods, such as uncooked rice, dry beans, salt, sugar, wheat, oats, and other things sealed up in mylar bags with oxygen absorbers tucked away in plastic buckets. Those don't get rotated very often since they're good for 20+ years.

5. What you prepare for is up to you. Many on here prepare for the same things you're thinking about. Around me, it's tornadoes or ice storms that shut down the city for a few days. I do have longer term preps, but that's my decision and one that NONE of us can make for you. Nor should we. The fact that you've recognized your inadequate state of affairs, and come to the conclusion that you should do something, even if just for short-term events, is HUGE. Most people around you will never get that simple concept, and always assume others will take care of them.
For that, KUDOS!

6. Not much in the way of short term. Most books are geared for the longer term. (One Second After, One Year After, etc...)
You SHOULD certainly visit the government's emergency disaster website: Ready.gov

7. (I'll assume you meant #5) Anything is better than nothing. If you only plan for 3 days, or a week, that's perfectly fine. The above mentioned site recommends a 3-day plan, at minimum. If you expand that into a month, even better. That is up to you.

8. From just about ever account in history, when disaster is imminent, or already upon you, stores clear out in less than 3 days. Most things are gone from the shelves in 2. Stores DO NOT have large inventories of items sitting in the back stock room. They don't work that way anymore. What's on the shelf is 90% of what they have on hand. Also, when things like this happen, you won't only be dealing with depleting shelves, but the PEOPLE who want what you want. That can be the scariest place to be in a disaster situation. Better to be sitting at home and already prepared than to face the panicking masses.

9. Personally, yes to both. I have a plan for 3 days, 1 month, 3 months, and 1 year. Passed that, I'm not sure yet. I'd feel a fool if I watched the news from around the world and told myself "that can never happen here", and then it did. Wouldn't you?

BTW, welcome. Glad to see your eyes are peeling open a bit. You're already far better off than most.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mmmmmm. I am going to say welcome. However, I reserve the right to retract said welcome should it become clear that your agenda is contrary to the above stated intent. Take the time to read through some of the threads. I am sure you will find it very informative.


----------



## carolinaguy (Oct 7, 2015)

@Kauboy--I worked in a grocery store when I was a kid, and you are absolutely correct that there is not a huge back storage area where tons of additional food is kept. Actually, I did read something years ago that the supply chain from supplier to truck to store is pretty fragile.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Has there every been a flood in your area?? If so this is what you need to do








plus buy at least 3 weeks worth of food and water


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

IN America we have had

Recession
Depression
Inflation
Gas Shortages
Pandemic
Civil War
Riots
Looting
terrorists attack
Stock market crash
EMP

Remember those that do not KNOW history are doomed (DOOMED) to repeat it....


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

carolinaguy said:


> To clarify what I meant, I was saying that I do not have the means to get a years worth of food, be self-sufficient off the grid, construct a fall out shelter, etc... Isnt there a balance between that and being covered for a two-week situation?


Welcome
Yes and No, There is a difference between how one goes about a plan for the short term (two weeks) and how one goes about living/practicing self reliance. Most people start out with a short term plan and some of those people will go on to live the self reliant lifestyle. Everybody else is somewhere in the middle.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

carolinaguy said:


> Greetings. I live right outside of Charlote, North Carolina and I have to say that I am not a prepper. I was not impacted by the South Carolina flood. I can't see myself going all out like some of you do, but I suddenly realized that if there was an emergency, I have about 10 lbs of rice, ten cans of food, some pasta, a half gallon of water, three flashlights, and about 10 batteries. Obviously, if there was an emergency, there would have been problems on my end. If stores were closed for several days, it would not have been good for me. I am divorced but have a nine year old son who lives with me about 1/3 of the time. No pets. Can you please help me with some basic questions.
> 
> 1. I do not live in or near a flood zone, but I do not have flood insurance. Do you think flood insurance is a good idea?
> 
> ...


1. Houses can always burn if they are made from combustible materials. Get a few fire extinguishers and learn how to use them in a stressful situation. Earthquakes, tornadoes, and hurricanes might be of concern too. Even though it hasn't ever happened if your life time in your area doesn't mean it won't.
2. I don't have a home so cant help you there.
3. In a serious flood situation a few feet up from flat land will not help you in the least.
4. I keep oats, rice, flour, sugar, salt, dehydrated potato, dried pasta, dried fruit, protein bars, jerky, nuts for example. I rotate and consume all of my foods so nothing is wasted. Just replenish what you eat and keep it organized.
5. You said if things get bad you can travel to your friends or relatives for help. Is your car full tank of gas? Do you keep extra gas in a can/s just in case the gas stations sell out in an emergency? 
6. SAS handbook is a good start
7. Prep by buying books? not sure what your asking here.
8. I am a Manager at a large grocery store. Our perishable freight comes in daily. that should give you a glimpse into how fast stores will run out. If panic sets in you WILL NOT want to even be in a grocery store. People are jerks on a regular day...what do you think THE day will be like? Think fist fights, riots, theft, murders...
9. I am a survivor and I intend to survive whatever is coming. Plus I cant let my loved ones suffer so I prepare for them as well.

Best of luck on your journey here and welcome.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

carolinaguy said:


> To clarify what I meant, I was saying that I do not have the means to get a years worth of food, be self-sufficient off the grid, construct a fall out shelter, etc... Isnt there a balance between that and being covered for a two-week situation?


Hilarious! You don't have to clarify anything to me! Do what you want, I don't care. But quit your damn whining. You sound like a 6 year old girl.

"...I don't have means to get a years worth of food, be self sufficient off the grid construct a fall out shelter etc..."

You should move to socialist Europe. Please don't vote or procreate.

I do think its funny that people are so damn stupid...and it answers the "how and why" BHOzo was elected twice as well as many other things.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

carolinaguy said:


> 1. I do not live in or near a flood zone, but I do not have flood insurance. Do you think flood insurance is a good idea?


 No.



carolinaguy said:


> 2. On your homeowners insurance, how much is your deductible?


Typically what you can afford if you have a fire/tornado/hurricane, maybe $500.00.



carolinaguy said:


> 3. My house is on a slab, and the land around my house is flat, except for the area in front of my house which is sloped down a few feet in height to the road. Since my house is several feet higher than the road, and the house itself is probably 2 feet up on a slab (have to climb steps to get to my porch and from garage into house) does this make my house less prone to flooding?


Yes it does...



carolinaguy said:


> 4. Any suggestions on what kind of food to stockpile? If you keep food around, do you use the food (eat it) and then buy more food, or do you have stash of food which never gets touched.


Yes stock what you eat, I stock spaghetti O's.

What you really need to be concerned with is your insurance coverages, you would be amazed at what they won't cover and all the foolish crap that they will cover. A utility trailer is not covered, a boat and boat trailer is not covered, your landscaping is only covered to like 5% of your entire coverage (Farmers), and if you have a claim you probably won't be able to switch companies for 3 years or more...

We had a wildfire, burned everything outside, every hose, shovel, etc... they paid more for smoke clean up that everything else.

We now have USAA.

*Rancher*


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

carolinaguy said:


> @Kauboy--I worked in a grocery store when I was a kid, and you are absolutely correct that there is not a huge back storage area where tons of additional food is kept. Actually, I did read something years ago that the supply chain from supplier to truck to store is pretty fragile.


Very true. "Just in time" inventory systems have reduced the amount of stock on hand to minimize cost. If it's sitting in the back, it isn't being sold, and is therefore a waste.
Those trucks have to be able to make it to your store, and there are hundreds of variables that can prevent them.
We rely on a special kind of "magic" in society these days. Water comes from the tap, power from the wall, food from the shelf, and waste down the drain.
It's remarkable.
It's also built on a paper thin facade that could shred to pieces if just a few small things go wrong.
Being ready for those bumps is what "prepping" is. You don't have to go full bore, but nothing should stop you if you want to.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Very true. "Just in time" inventory systems have reduced the amount of stock on hand to minimize cost. If it's sitting in the back, it isn't being sold, and is therefore a waste.
> Those trucks have to be able to make it to your store, and there are hundreds of variables that can prevent them.
> We rely on a special kind of "magic" in society these days. Water comes from the tap, power from the wall, food from the shelf, and waste down the drain.
> It's remarkable.
> ...


Good analogy Kauboy. Going to add it to my quotes file.... yes you get the credits.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If you think you need flood insurance-- get it.
If you think you need to prepare for something -- do it.
Do not worry about when a store will run out of stuff, get it now.
Think, dude, it ain't that hard!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Carolinaguy okay here is your motivation. We all say you can, and are allowed to start being one who looks forward.

So... Ready, Start,..... GO!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Here is a thread that may interest you http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/14970-where-begin-new-prepper.html

If your worried about flooding check out your area using maps looking for water sources. USGS will have some info for you, check out: Water Resources of the United States: U.S. Geological Survey Talk to your insurance agent about flood insurance. If it will only cost you a couple of hundred a year then go for it.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Carolinaguy, as one who lives the Hurricane Life, here is how I started. Take away all electricity for one month. Nothing in your frig/freezer survives. No light's, no A/C, No electric stove/oven, Gas Tanks & Pipes inop, and the only thing you have is what's in your pantry on the day of the storm. Worst survivable situation is you and the kinfolk are sitting on the roof hoping to be evacuated. 

Do you have the Basic Survival Tin items to get everyone off the roof? (ASE Survival tin)

What do you have to contain un-contaminated water from before the light's went out? ( Potable water is the most important Resource if Ya'll want to remain alive.) 

What are you going to eat and feed others while sitting upon the roof? (Canned food is water proof as long as you can open it)

What cordage do you have to keep your kinfolk on the roof? ( Ultralight Repelling line has the strongest weight to strength ratio.) 

If Ya'll and Kin Survive the trip from the roof, Home Insurance will be the least of Ya'lls Worries. JMHO.


----------



## Huntinwabbits (Sep 17, 2015)

I live in South Carolina and although not near Columbia we were in the top 5 of rain fall. I understand where you come from because I do not live in a flood zone. One thing to remember though is if a flood compromises your water source then it don't matter if your in a flood zone. Without power and water you are screwed unless you have thought about this ahead of time. You questioned flood insurance so you obviously understand the importance of insurance in general. Some of the best insurance you can have is preparedness insurance. You don't know what lies on the horizon but preparing for a flood, tornado, hurricane or an emp, economic collapse, civil unrest all leads down the same path. You don't need all the money in the world. Just go with what you have. Buy a little extra at the store. Figure how to get the basics you need in a disaster. If a flood knocks out power and electric how will you boil water? What will you drink. How will you have hygiene where will go if the water gets in. Prepping can be as cheap or as expensive as you want but do something. If you don't you will probably be shot trying to steal from someone who did prepare. 

What's the point of flood insurance for your house if you don't survive long enough to use it?


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

*Jim Cantore from the Weather Channel , if you can read this we left home!*



M118LR said:


> Carolinaguy, as one who lives the Hurricane Life, here is how I started. Take away all electricity for one month. Nothing in your frig/freezer survives. No light's, no A/C, No electric stove/oven, Gas Tanks & Pipes inop, and the only thing you have is what's in your pantry on the day of the storm. Worst survivable situation is you and the kinfolk are sitting on the roof hoping to be evacuated.
> 
> Do you have the Basic Survival Tin items to get everyone off the roof? (ASE Survival tin)
> 
> ...


If Ya'll see this message (Spray painted on the Plywood in Ya'lls Handwriting) on the weather channel, (Jim Cantore, We left Home.) Need I say this isn't the place Ya'll want to be?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Good analogy Kauboy. Going to add it to my quotes file.... yes you get the credits.


Alas, it isn't *my* analogy. It came from a page about EMP effects that gets linked here from time to time. Credit where credit is due, I say.
It is a great analogy though.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Alas, it isn't *my* analogy. It came from a page about EMP effects that gets linked here from time to time. Credit where credit is due, I say.
> It is a great analogy though.


Nonetheless, it is credited in my files to whom relayed it to me - "Kauboy - An American Survivalist"


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Welcome to the group from Southern Arizona. 
Land of Sun, Surf, and Sand. 
Ok, I lied, no surf, but enough sand 
to fill all the dang sand bags I’ll ever need!


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

carolinaguy said:


> Greetings. I live right outside of Charlote, North Carolina and I have to say that I am not a prepper. I was not impacted by the South Carolina flood. I can't see myself going all out like some of you do, but I suddenly realized that if there was an emergency, I have about 10 lbs of rice, ten cans of food, some pasta, a half gallon of water, three flashlights, and about 10 batteries. Obviously, if there was an emergency, there would have been problems on my end. If stores were closed for several days, it would not have been good for me. I am divorced but have a nine year old son who lives with me about 1/3 of the time. No pets. Can you please help me with some basic questions.
> 
> 1. I do not live in or near a flood zone, but I do not have flood insurance. Do you think flood insurance is a good idea?
> 
> ...


I hope the somewhat rude comments are not so offensive as to drive you away Carolina guy. We all start out prepping for different reasons, but ultimately we all do it to protect ourselves and the ones we love. We all have our imagined tragedies we run from, but the results take us on the same path. I am not very politically inclined, although I realize the state of our nation and its increasing fragile state does put every one of us in danger. Think about a few things that I have experienced and witnessed others experience and prepping may make more sense to you.

1) Can you insure with 100% guarantee that you will always have a job? there is no chance that you would be fired, laid off, business go under or any of the hundreds of other reasons you could imagine? Since none of us can, if you lost your job tomorrow would your finances allow for an extended time without a paycheck? most are living from paycheck to paycheck. even if they are not there are few people who could go the almost 3 years the "experts' estimate it will take for you to find a comparable job and stabilize your income. Can you financially survive 3 years of no income or less income than you are making now? would you be able to pay your bills, by food and maintain a home without your current income?

2) As a nurse I have seen time and time again where a family looses pretty much everything because of illness. what happens if you are driving down to the local Walmart and are hit head on by another car? you end up laying in a hospital bed for weeks and then home for more bed time, some physical therapy and maybe in a few months you are able to start picking up the pieces of your life that fell apart in that split second at impact. 
3) what if you have cancer and will have to spend the next 2 or 3 years fighting for your life? what happens when you are to sick to leave the home for weeks at a time to go find groceries? 
4)a big storm hits your area taking out transformer and causing a black out in your neighborhood. this happened to me once. turned out it wasn't just a simple fix when everyone got there power back on in a few hours or days. This one lasted for 6 weeks. when power finally had been restored a few of us found that the damage extended into our homes also. I had to replace the main electrical panel in my home. I did not have the money to do it and it took 4 more weeks to save up for it and then 2 weeks later an electrician was able to come and fix it. 3 months without electricity at my house. No refrigeration, no working appliances and worse yet, no water since I have a well with a pump that runs on ELECTRICITY. you can not even begin to imagine how much of your day can be spent in the acquisition and distribution of or second most critical need. WATER. I hauled bucket after bucket of water from my creek everyday to water animals twice daily. Up hill by the way. I washed clothes in this water by heating over a fire in my own yard. hauled water for flushing the toilet and to bath in (also heated on the fire). takes hours to haul and heat water just to take a bath. we were fortunate to be able to buy water for drinking and cooking. Someday we may not have that option.
5) Flooding may not get you, but it can surround you which is just as bad. how are you going to get food, water, electricity if you are surrounded by 2 or 3 feet of water? In my part of the country it floods and can isolate people for week at a time. can't run down to walmart for a loaf of bread if the roads are flooded. even worse when the walmart is underwater. pictures of the town under water. Up in the middle of the "lake" is the walmart as well as my office. barely visible even if you know where to look. the local sewage plant was also underwater. I can only imagine what was floating in the flood water.














6) Hurricanes happen in your area. they can stop your supply of food, water, power, gas, television and phone lines. I have seen the devastation of these storms and can't imagine any one living in an area prone to this. I would move. But if you don't it would be absolutely idiotic not to prepare for them. You know they are coming back every year, take actions to minimize the effects it can have on you.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Well said tirednurse, especially the part about rude comments. Seems like that happens a lot on this forum.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Well said tirednurse, especially the part about rude comments. Seems like that happens a lot on this forum.


It's mostly Slippy breaking in the newbies. If they survive his shot across the bow, they'll normally stick around and become valuable members.
If they don't, we likely didn't lose much.


----------



## carolinaguy (Oct 7, 2015)

no offense taken to any sharp comments. I am happily divorced, and I remember much ruder comments from my ex-wife, so I am not bothered at all by it. I did appreciate the comment about while I might be OK in a flood, the area around me might not be. Never really thought about that, even though it is something I should have always known.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

carolinaguy said:


> no offense taken to any sharp comments. I am happily divorced, and I remember much ruder comments from my ex-wife, so I am not bothered at all by it. I did appreciate the comment about while I might be OK in a flood, the area around me might not be. Never really thought about that, even though it is something I should have always known.


My suggestion to you is to take a good look at your home, your surrounding area, your work place and where your son is when he is not with you. 
start on a friday after work. go home and turn off the breakers in your home and don't turn them off until monday morning or sunday late if you need an alarm clock. do not go anywhere, do not turn on your phone, and stay put. Do not turn on the water in any faucet and don't flush the toilet. This will teach you in a hurry about how dependent you are on the utilities we take for granted. 
How will you cook?
What will you cook?
What will you eat if you can not cook?
How will you stay warm?
What will you drink?
How will you bathe
How would you flush the toilet without the water?
Can you wash dishes? how long will you have clean ones to eat on if you can't wash them?

If you are flooded, hit by a major storm that knocks out power, hurricane the above are the first problems you will encounter. 
you need to always remember the rules of life. your first priorities are for water, food and shelter. without these you would be, at the least, pretty miserable. At worst dead.

It doesn't take a lot of extra money to be prepared for a week or 2. Most on this site shoot for much longer. I personally do it with a goal of 1 year, since I figure in this time period I will adapt to the changes in my life and be able to find other resources to keep going. (New job, recover from illness, financial collapse or what ever). But it really just start with you thinking about it and forming a plan.

figure out what you would need for 3 days without power and stuck in the house. 
Water can be obtained now out of the tap and stored in used soda bottles, milk jugs etc. nothing fancy. You need a gallon a day per person minimum for cooking or drinking
What food would you need? Make a list and if you have some of those in your home now, set them aside in a separate area and don't touch them. Add an item off your list every time you go shopping.Allow your self even just $5 extra every shopping trip and it will add up fast.


----------

